# I like this senior food



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

After my local store stopped carrying Precise, I had to look around for something else to feed Rocky. Since Kopper was already eating Victor Athlete, I tried Rocky on the Victor Silver.

http://www.midamericapetfood.com/victordogfood/pdf/Brochure-Senior.pdf

I like it because seniors and less active dogs naturally need fewer calories than more active dogs do, but most companies make their senior foods with a lot of filler and cut back on the protein. This food is fairly low and calories and still has plenty of meat-based protein, mostly beef. Rocky's energy is good, he's nice and slim and has good muscle tone on this. 

It's about $45 for a 40lb bag at the feed store. 

Just thought I'd pass it along.


----------



## Bridget (Apr 5, 2004)

Our vet recommends less fiber for senior dogs. It seems like for everyone you talk to about dogfood, you get a different theory though. We buy Native at our feed store and pay about the same as what you do.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Native is good stuff.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

I've always had good results feeding my seniors regular adult foods.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

arycrest said:


> I've always had good results feeding my seniors regular adult foods.


I do agree with you. The Precise that he was eating before was a regular adult food. When I had to switch I started out looking for something else that was fairly low in calories while having a fair amount of protein and found this one. Wasn't really looking for a "senior" food per se.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

Emoore ... Did Precise go out of business ... I was also feeding it, was happy with the results, and the supplier that the lady I bought it from stopped carrying it!!! I'm now feeding them 4Health ... the only downside is that it's made by Diamond which doesn't thrill me.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Is Victor sold only in Texas?I would like to try the senior for Lucky.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

I always gave my seniors regular adult/all stages foods... I actually found my senior dogs needed more protein and more calories as they got older.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

arycrest said:


> Emoore ... Did Precise go out of business ... I was also feeding it, was happy with the results, and the supplier that the lady I bought it from stopped carrying it!!! I'm now feeding them 4Health ... the only downside is that it's made by Diamond which doesn't thrill me.


I don't know what happened with Precise. There's nothing on the website about it.



Daisy&Lucky's Mom said:


> Is Victor sold only in Texas?I would like to try the senior for Lucky.


No, it's sold in little feed stores all over the country. Check their dealer locator and if they're not in your area talk to the rural independent feed stores about becoming distributors. Victor only works with independent feed stores, no chains or pet shops.


----------

